# AUTUMN and WINTER and ICE and SNOW



## Darfion

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mrsid99

Wow!
 You need to have a word with the Council about maintaining that road!
 All joking aside it's a neat shot.


----------



## MuffinJuice

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cowbert098

*Link gone*


----------



## photobug




----------



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cowbert098

WOW seanarmenta I love the picture!


----------



## MuffinJuice

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Geronimo

I didnt feel like freezing outside so this was taken from my deck. 

*Link gone* 
http://www.error5.net/photos/albums/userpics/winter/winter14.jpg


----------



## altyfc

Aaron


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

ksmattfish, thanks for explaining that, i've got so much to learn - i would have though that stuff like that is only possible in pshop! Did you just experiment and do that or did you get the idea from someone else?

And sean how did you take your shot?
*Links gone*


----------



## seanarmenta

ah...yes...in-camera techniques were around long before photoshop  

it's pretty much the same as ksmattfish's...

drag the shutter (use a longer shutter speed), and introduce camera shake/movement.

i actually zoomed in with my lens using a slow shutter speed.  


sean


----------



## Geronimo

*Links gone* 
http://www.error5.net/photos/albums/userpics/winter/snowy02.jpg


----------



## Alia

wow!! geronimo I love your shots!!!  especially 1 & 2...
Great night shots!!!  Very impressive..


----------



## Nytmair

took this out of my bedroom window about 10 minutes ago 
*Link gone* 

frozen pond by a local historical museum
*Link gone*


----------



## Alia

Wow Nytmair!!!  I really like the shot from your bedroom window--to me it looks almost unreal, like a 3D render or something...the blurry figure in the lower middle left is great....me likee!!


----------



## Nytmair

Alia said:
			
		

> Wow Nytmair!!!  I really like the shot from your bedroom window--to me it looks almost unreal, like a 3D render or something...the blurry figure in the lower middle left is great....me likee!!





Thanks alot!! i really appreciate it


----------



## Not Neve

Autumn is my absolute favorite season! I'm really digging lots of the photos.  Thanks for sharing the technique, guys.  Very cool!


----------



## Chump

Edited due to broken link


----------



## stick35

Icefall!


----------



## graigdavis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## MDowdey

Edited due to broken link


----------



## wdawson

*Link gone*


----------



## manda

These are all JUST so gorgeous!!!
I think snowy pics are my favourite..mainly because ive never seen it!


----------



## Geronimo

manda said:
			
		

> These are all JUST so gorgeous!!!
> I think snowy pics are my favourite..mainly because ive never seen it!


 
Snow! No more snow for now! ok maybe one or two more storms and then I would have enough. 
http://www.error5.net/photos/albums/userpics/kenia/ksh01.jpg
*Link gone* 
Taken during a break on a small hike in the mountians. 
http://www.error5.net/photos/albums/userpics/inlet/inlet4.jpg
*Link gone* 
Winter is the best time to see the Northern Lights. A rare red burst over the city.
http://www.error5.net/photos/albums/userpics/miscnature/Winterplayground.jpg
*Link gone* 
http://www.error5.net/photos/albums/userpics/winter/wnights01.jpg

Clickable for a larger size as usual


----------



## nate

(This moved after accidentally posting as a new thread. n00b alert, ladies and gents.)

There are some _really_ nice photographs posted here, ladies and gents. I'm impressed. Here are some from our house.
*Link gone*


----------



## doxx

*Link gone*


----------



## craig

I posted this once before, but I couldn't resist. let me know what you think
*Link gone*


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## craig

Edited due to broken link


----------



## SassyFrass

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin

Thread, I now pronounce you bumped!


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## K8

*Link gone*


----------



## molested_cow

Some from me

Fall:

















Winter:


----------



## Picksure

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Geronimo

*Link gone*


----------



## elrick

(repost)


----------



## Greenlandgirl

Well I had to be the one to bring this up didn't I...
Winter has hit the arctics (sometime in late september as I remember it), and there is snow everywhere. I'm like a little kid when it comes to snow - I loove it!
But anyway, I have learned that ice can adopt many shapes and textures, so here is a selection.

Huge chunk in the harbour





Funny see-through shape





Ice texture - I posted this in the texture theme - please don't kill me, I just kinda like this picture   :roll: 





Icicles outside my office window





That was it   :smileys:


----------



## Picksure

"Cool" shots.   

I like the shape and tones of the ice in #1. #2 has a crystal look to it, that I like very much.

Won't be long before the snow hits Northern Ontario(Canada). Can't wait to play in the snow with my new camera.


----------



## santino

last ones great :thumbsup:

gotta wait for winter to participate haha


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Bumped.

Another "treasure", could be combined with greenlandgirl's "Ice and Snow", maybe?


----------



## dirtnapper

Great ones! Here's my attempt..

*Link gone*


----------



## nomav6

what was you using when you took that one dirt?


----------



## mygrain

Great shots Greenie!!!

Does this count?






This a pic of my girlfriend playing in the snow last winter, i did a bit of photoshopping around the edges to give it a icey feel...she'd kill me if she knew i posted it. :twisted:


----------



## dirtnapper

Nomav6...I have a Dimage 7i...


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Big Mike

All that snow in So-Cal?  Wow! :shock:


----------



## Chase

My mom lives up in the high desert in So. Cal. and she couldn't believe all of the snow they had!


----------



## cactus waltz

*Link gone*


----------



## Greenlandgirl

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Unimaxium

This is a picture of a car antenna sticking up out of a huge pile of snow that covered the rest of the car. Taken the day after a big snow storm in February of last year. Pretty humorous imho


----------



## cactus waltz

Greenlandgirl said:
			
		

> I like it cactus. What is it (besides from ice crystals, I can see that ;-) and it's really cool) and how did u achieve the effect?



Thanks, it's one of my favorites!

It's a close up of a car cover that has gotten frost all over it. It was pitch black outside (five a.m.  ), and I shot it right on with a strong flash, in macro mode.


----------



## tekzero




----------



## CrazyAva

Chase said:
			
		

> My mom lives up in the high desert in So. Cal. and she couldn't believe all of the snow they had!


Yep, it's hard to believe for us still and we lived it LOL


----------



## CrazyAva

Chase said:
			
		

> My mom lives up in the high desert in So. Cal. and she couldn't believe all of the snow they had!


Yeah, we got some seriously bad snow in this area........


----------



## Chase

I was tempted to drive up there just to check it out, but I figured it would be a bad idea


----------



## Greenlandgirl

Great pics guys - I'm glad you jumped onboard on my thread ;-)

No idea what this is, but I thought it looked cool (pun intended)


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Greenlandgirl

Big ass ice cubes


----------



## mygrain

Greenlandgirl said:
			
		

> Big ass ice cubes



   Indeed!


----------



## Aga




----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Here's some shots of last nights storm:
















More can be seen here:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v288/zillarian/Snow/


----------



## Nikon Fan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## will965

Austria - Last week. I only just scanned the film so I havent done anything to it (except resize it).


----------



## cmptrdewd

Nice pictures everyone!  
Too bad you don't see any snow and ice here in "blazing" Phoenix.
I really like your ice, conch! It's all colorful!


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## chloey




----------



## chloey

Another one =)


----------



## areuwhatudream

I actually took this on the drive back to school last winter... the grass looked like glass!


----------



## elrick




----------



## Picksure

I wish I had the time time to get a better shot. 'Twas about -35c with the wind chill, didn't stay out long. :-(


----------



## skiboarder72




----------



## danalec99

::10D, LB f4


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LittleMan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Picksure

*tekzero* posted this photo on 11-23-2004 01:36 PM






My recent interest in b&w has me looking at some photos a little differently.
I know this has been here for a while now, but man that is one nice photograph.


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Picksure

Don't ya hate picking up gloves with snow in the cuffs? Brrr. Great capture.


Not much snow of late, but -32c will keep the playground quiet.


----------



## Corry




----------



## Nan C




----------



## TBel

*Link gone*


----------



## Canoncan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry

Canoncan...there was already an ice and snow theme started, so I merged your thread with it to keep the forum clean!


----------



## Picksure

There will not be any boats tied to this dock for while.


----------



## Nan C




----------



## Picksure

Nan C, thats a n*ice* one.


----------



## Nan C

Thanks Picksure


----------



## Peanuts

I believe I searched every word that could possibly be associated with Fall or Autumn and didn't come up with anything in the themes department. 

Seeing as half the world is currently "Fall" as of today, how about we get some of our photos up. My best attempts so far from today, even though I am wating for the first frost to _really_ test the macro lens:

1.




2.




3. 




4.




5.




6.




7.
*Link gone* 
8.


----------



## Corry

Hmmm...my search turned up an autumn theme!    You might have your settings set so they don't go all the way back...I seem to remember several people having problems with that when we first migrated back to VBulletin...threads older than, I think 6 months, didn't show up. Anyway...I'll be mergin the threads!


----------



## Peanuts

Oy. haha. Thank you!  Any way I can change the settings, so I don't manage repeating threads?


----------



## Corry

Yup...I couldn't remember, so I had to figure it out again, but here's how to do it...

>Go to UserCP

>Edit Options

>Scroll down to Thread Display Options

>Default thread age cutoff...change to 'show all', if it's not there already.  If it is there already, I don't know why the 'autumn/winter' thread didn't show up!  Hope that helps!


----------



## LaFoto

*Links gone*


----------



## LaFoto

*Links gone*


----------



## LaFoto

*Link gone*


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Hahaha..here is my winter in the south...

*Link gone*


----------



## pursuer

*Link gone*


----------



## martyb

I took this one about two week's ago.







This one i took today.


----------



## Fate

This is the closest ive got to snow all year...... 

i guess its more ice than anything lol 

*No longer for us to be seen since the link is broken ... :cry:*


----------



## LaFoto

*Link gone*


----------



## LaFoto

As a bump to this thread (for Danad, for example ):






Autumn in town


----------



## John Latter

The Park Inn in Ladywell, Dover, Kent, UK, overhangs the River Dour on its southern side and this beautiful autumn scene was taken by simply leaning out of a side window and pointing my camera upstream:




[Click on the photo to see the original web-page]​
I had to make a conscious effort, however, not to become so engrossed in taking the photo that I forgot how gravity works (and I've done that before!).

John Latter / Jorolat


----------



## LaFoto

Can this be true? This thread has been dormant for three whole years??? Oh! :shock: 





Autumn in the woods - taken on Sunday.


----------



## Hobbes

haha! I wonder how many pages he searched to find this one 






-.- wedding photographers


----------



## LaFoto

Hobbes said:


> haha! I wonder how many pages he searched to find this one


Just a quick glance through the Photo Themes INDEX and you're there. Easy as that! 

More autumn pics here, one taken on one of the many narrow country lanes around here, the other taken in our garden. Both taken yesterday.











Who will send the first Ice and Snow pics of 2009, and where will those have been taken, I wonder!?!?!


----------



## LaFoto

We had the first bit of frost on 2 December, but that one's been the one and only cold day in a long series of days and weeks that are too warm for the season!































Just a bit of landscape photography when everything looked so sugar-dusted with all that hoarfrost.


----------



## orb9220

Wanted to start a Winter theme. But saw this old one.




Leaf on Ice by orb9220, on Flickr




Bare &amp; Wet Branches by orb9220, on Flickr




&quot;Spinning &amp; Falling&quot; - Fall Leaf Dance by orb9220, on Flickr




Staying Warm thru Life's Pain by orb9220, on Flickr

So come on people and share those Cold...Wet & Windy Winter Pic's!
.


----------



## Jessielee13

Frost and Iron


----------



## safeshot




----------



## John Latter

The Dragon's Teeth of Dover Castle, Kent, UK:




[Click on the photo to see the original web-page]​
John Latter / Jorolat


----------



## JustinZ850

Snow Pile by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

1. Hard Sell:





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Buckster

8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.


----------



## Buckster

14.





15.





16.





17.





18.


----------



## Buckster

19.





20.





21.





22.





23.


----------



## Buckster

24.






25.





26.





27.


----------



## Buckster

28.





29.





30.





31.





32.





33.


----------



## R3d

Texas  Landscape by R3d  Baron, on Flickr




Tree  by R3d Baron, on  Flickr




Fall  Colors Panorama by  R3d Baron, on  Flickr




Cemetery  Shed by R3d  Baron, on Flickr


----------



## ozzysangel




----------



## MiFleur

Winter 



Winter delights by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

Nice Bokeh in that MiFleur. Good job!

This is Winter here:


----------



## sm4him

From a recent Ice Storm, which was bad enough to get its own "official" name: Khan. Yes, it led to very, very bad media headlines. 




Jan_25_2013 (116)editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Mandolin

March 12, 2014~Sandusky, Ohio


----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## zombiesniper

Winter cotton by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

[ 2 minute long exposure] Ice capped rocky shore of Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




tourists admiring Glacier Spegazzini - Patagonia, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




[2 minute long exposure] Ice capped rocky shore of Lake Ontario - Ashbridges Bay, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Not in service - Russell Carhouse, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pattern of frozen pond - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Taken with my old Sony DSC-T7




Spot the boat by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Iceberg wave by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Getting close by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ice encrusted tree: winter at Niagara Falls, N.Y.side by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ice encrusted binoculars - Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Art on the beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


The decommissioned Ontario Power Company Generating Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Approaching Hubbard Glacier located in eastern Alaska and part of Yukon Canada by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

ice formation off Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

just happy to be out and about by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

mountain, glaciar, forest by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over freezing Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


View of Lake Ontario from the Leuty Lideguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr



waiting for spring to be set free - encased in ice at Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario and icecapped rocks - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

[30 second long exposure] Frozen lake spray on Lake Ontario rock breakwall - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Snow storm in Kew Gardens - Toronto by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Nature&#x27;s ice sculpture and Lake Ontario at sunrise - Ashbridges bay, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Nice day for a picnic...an ice day for a picnic...on the shores of Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Sunrise through the jaws of the beast - Lake Ontario at RC Harris, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cold February morning on Lake Ontario - Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Freezing February on Kew Beach by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moccasin Trail Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr



&quot;Oh what a tangled web we weave&quot; - Don River by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Termination dust, Matanuska Valley, Alaska


----------



## Philmar

November at the beach in Canada by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Hubbard Glacier and Yakutat Bay, Alaska


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> Nature&#x27;s ice sculpture and Lake Ontario at sunrise - Ashbridges bay, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


t\

THIS IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL SCENE I HAVE EVER SEEN IN A PHOTOGRAPH...……...


----------



## Philmar

Thank you Photo Lady


----------



## Philmar

Patterns of Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


Trapped air in frozen trapped water - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Autumn in the Beaches by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moccasin Trail Park -Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

50 Shades of Beige by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

New breakwall at Ashbridges Bay completely encrusted in ice by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Family fun in the fresh snow by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Winona




----------



## Space Face

Photo Lady said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature&#x27;s ice sculpture and Lake Ontario at sunrise - Ashbridges bay, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> t\
> 
> THIS IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL SCENE I HAVE EVER SEEN IN A PHOTOGRAPH...……...
Click to expand...



Agreed, quite lovely.


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over Lake Ontario at Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and an icicle harp by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wind fed waves and cold temperatures by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn beauty at frozen Asbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


Winter storms dump lake spray on breakwalls and beach chairs - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## joelbolden

Heading up the Allegheny Front.


----------



## Philmar

Ice flows forming on a cold winter&#x27;s night by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen lake spray on Kew Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion (185 million views), on Flickr


----------



## joelbolden

We're in the middle of a freezing rain right now in Central Pennsylvania. Digging into my archives I found some pics from the last one we had, which was also in February.  Driving up the Allegheny Front the next day, the mountains were like crystal.


----------



## Philmar

Centre Island Pier in winter by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

untitled by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## wtlwdwgn

Mammoth Hot Springs in Yellowstone NP.


----------



## Philmar

Frozen solid - a Balmy Beach jetty in Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Interesting ice formation on a wintry morning - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glen Stewart Ravine after a surprise April snowfall by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Busy beaver on frozen pond by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen rocks off Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## wobe

Top of Mont Blanc - wish I'd had my camera with me instead of a (Mk1) iPhoneSE!


----------



## Philmar

Street car in winter by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous




----------



## Jeff15

Brr some of these look really cold.....


----------



## Philmar

Cold water dipping in extreme cold weather - freezing fog covered Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over freezing Balmy Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen jetty on shores of Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Centre Island Pier in winter by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Rickbb

Searching for the ever elusive frozen waterfall in the south. Wasn't completely frozen over, but at 19F about as cold as it gets here, even in the mountains.


----------



## Philmar

Thick bed of rounded smooth ice by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## joelbolden

Still frozen




 solid here in North Central Pennsylvania. Pentax Super Program/fujicolor superia xtra400/Kiron 70-150mm.


----------



## Philmar

I love a fresh snowfall by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen lake spray by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise through the frozen lake spray by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen lake spray by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

March ice - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wintery Niagara Falls by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen March lake spray by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Backlit frozen lake spray on a snow fence by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen lake spray by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## VidThreeNorth

*Red Leaves*

Mostly these are maple leaves on Oct 09 - 11 2022 using a Sony Xperia 10 iii.  No processing tricks in these.  It was all just exposure and "digital zoom", then resized for uploading.  The red colours courtesy of nature and Sony.

I think that picture "DSC_0047a-rsz1600-C2.JPG" is sage and technically, the leaves are not red.  The flowers are red.  But if you count the flowers as leaves. . . .  Well, ok, it's a cheat.


----------



## Philmar

Dawn Redwoods of Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

First snowfall is always the prettiest by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## cgw

Philmar said:


> First snowfall is always the prettiest by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


Ah, the old Leuty Lifeguard Station...Hoping for some interesting Winter Station installations in 2023!


----------



## Philmar

cgw said:


> Ah, the old Leuty Lifeguard Station...Hoping for some interesting Winter Station installations in 2023!


end of February.....need to get cabin fever before we do that!


----------



## Philmar

Nature's ice sculture - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Amazing ice sculptures of Mother Nature - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## cgw

Philmar said:


> end of February.....need to get cabin fever before we do that!


Just bundle up and bring lotsa batteries!


----------

